#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  过往照片补档

## nnmushroom

话说自己以前上乐园的时候一直是在潜水，从来没发过什么主题，现在换了新号，自然要告别过去。
在这里，我要把以前的作品发一下，聊以慰藉。

----------


## 狼王白牙

很有潜力哦，这是在家降附近拍摄的?
不过。。。有些照片需要用望远镜头了吧。

----------


## nnmushroom

并没有，这些照片都是一个相机拍出来的，佳能的power 3 shot，卡片机，并不支持换镜头，而且外挂镜头买不到。照片有家附近的，有出去玩拍的。

----------

